# Variablen-Platz löschen -> Ram entleeren



## nicok (14. März 2009)

Hallo,


ich benutze eine Variable in welche eine Datei eingelesen wird.

Nun wenn ich die Datei verarbeitet hab möchte ich das der RAM entlastet wird, sprich die Variable "löschen" bzw "leeren".

Zu Variable sie heißt FiletoEdit und ist als String deklariert.

Geht dies einfach durch:

FiletoEdit = ""

?


----------



## ronaldh (16. März 2009)

Ja, so sollte das gehen.

Falls die Variable lokal z.B. in einer Prozedur oder Funktion vorhanden ist (und nicht mit "Static" dimensioniert ist) würde sie aber bei Beendigung der Prozedur ohnehin gelöscht werden.


----------

